# WD My Book 25DA 3002



## dougs (Nov 8, 2016)

I recently purchased two of the WD My Book 25DA 3002 which are 8TB USB 3.0 SATA drives.

Every time when I attempt to plug these drive into a FreeBSD 10.3 system, I always see the following in /var/log/messages:


```
Nov  8 14:18:45 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 08 80 00 00 10 00
Nov  8 14:18:45 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov  8 14:18:45 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov  8 14:18:45 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:4,1 (Logical unit is in process of becoming ready)
Nov  8 14:18:45 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Polling device for readiness
Nov  8 14:18:48 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 08 80 00 00 10 00
Nov  8 14:18:48 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov  8 14:18:48 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov  8 14:18:48 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:4,1 (Logical unit is in process of becoming ready)
Nov  8 14:18:48 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Polling device for readiness
Nov  8 14:18:50 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 08 80 00 00 10 00
Nov  8 14:18:50 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov  8 14:18:50 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov  8 14:18:50 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:4,1 (Logical unit is in process of becoming ready)
Nov  8 14:18:50 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Polling device for readiness
Nov  8 14:18:52 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 08 80 00 00 10 00
Nov  8 14:18:52 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov  8 14:18:52 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov  8 14:18:52 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:4,1 (Logical unit is in process of becoming ready)
Nov  8 14:18:52 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Polling device for readiness
Nov  8 14:18:55 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 00 08 80 00 00 10 00
Nov  8 14:18:55 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Nov  8 14:18:55 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Nov  8 14:18:55 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:4,1 (Logical unit is in process of becoming ready)
Nov  8 14:18:55 backup kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Error 16, Retries exhausted
Nov  8 14:18:55 backup kernel: g_vfs_done():da1p1[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]error = 16
```
and then it fails to connect.

It doesn't matter which drive I use- they both fail to connect the first time. However if I try to mount right away after the first attempt, it mounts just fine.

I have a script that mount these drive and the script fails to mount as that is considered a first attempt to mount. So, of course, it fails. If I run the script manually in a minute or so after the script fails. the script will succeed in mounting the WD USB drive.

Is there a tweak that can be implemented to properly mount these drive upon the first attempt?

More info below:


```
root@backup:~/bin # gpart show da1
=>         34  15628052413  da1  GPT  (7.3T)
           34         2014       - free -  (1.0M)
         2048  15628050392    1  freebsd-ufs  (7.3T)
  15628052440            7       - free -  (3.5K)

root@backup:~/bin #
```


```
root@backup:~/bin # usbconfig
ugen0.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1033> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1033> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <product 0x0024 vendor 0x8087> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.2: <product 0x0024 vendor 0x8087> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.2: <product 0x107c vendor 0x1058> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
ugen2.3: <My Book 25DA Western Digital> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
ugen2.2: <Elements 107C Western Digital> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
root@backup:~/bin #
```


```
root@backup:~/bin # camcontrol devlist -v
scbus0 on ahd0 bus 0:
<HP Ultrium 4-SCSI W51D>           at scbus0 target 4 lun 0 (sa0,pass0)
<>                                 at scbus0 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus1 on mfi0 bus 0:
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 4 lun 0 (pass1)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 5 lun 0 (pass2)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 6 lun 0 (pass3)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 7 lun 0 (pass4)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 8 lun 0 (pass5)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 9 lun 0 (pass6)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 10 lun 0 (pass7)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 11 lun 0 (pass8)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 12 lun 0 (pass9)
<LSI SAS2X28 0e12>                 at scbus1 target 15 lun 0 (pass10,ses0)
<ATA WDC WD3000F9YZ-0 1A01>        at scbus1 target 16 lun 0 (pass11)
scbus2 on ahcich0 bus 0:
<SanDisk SD6SB1M256G1022I X231600>  at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass12)
<>                                 at scbus2 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus3 on ahcich1 bus 0:
<SanDisk SD6SB1M256G1022I X231600>  at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass13)
<>                                 at scbus3 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus4 on ahcich2 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus4 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus5 on ahcich3 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus5 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus6 on ahcich4 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus6 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus7 on ahcich5 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus7 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus8 on ahciem0 bus 0:
<AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001>   at scbus8 target 0 lun 0 (pass14,ses1)
<>                                 at scbus8 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus9 on umass-sim0 bus 0:
<WD Elements 107C 1065>            at scbus9 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass15)
scbus10 on umass-sim1 bus 1:
<WD My Book 25DA 3002>             at scbus10 target 0 lun 0 (da1,pass16)
<WD SES Device 3002>               at scbus10 target 0 lun 1 (ses2,pass17)
scbus11 on umass-sim2 bus 2:
<WD Elements 107C 1065>            at scbus11 target 0 lun 0 (da2,pass18)
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun ffffffff (xpt0)
root@backup:~/bin #
```

All of the attached USB drives are left plugged in and are swapped out for comparable USB drives once a month for off-site storage.

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Nov 8, 2016)

There is a Google Groups post related to this particular drive used by a FreeBSD user. However, he solved it by reformatting it with freebsd-ufs which I have done at the beginning.

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/muc.lists.freebsd.stable/6ouFgDz5T4g/BZYKU9rJBQAJ

He doesn't mention which version he uses but he states that it works now.

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Nov 15, 2016)

<bump>


----------

